# Can't print more than 1 copy because of collate default



## kdvdbd1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Last week, I got a new computer with OS of Windows 7. I have a hp LaserJet 3030 that I have never had problems with before. Now when I go to print a 1 page document and I want to print 2 copies it will only print 1 of them. The printer settings default to collate print jobs. I have tried changing the printer defaults but it won't work. I have finally been able to get it to do it in MS Word, but still unable to get it to print more than one copy in Quickbooks or MS Excel if the document only has one page. It keeps going back to the collate default.

Has anyone else run into this problem and if so, were you able to get if fixed?

Any suggestions?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What os system? 32 or 64bit? Did you load correct drivers?
You may have tried this but here are the drivers


----------



## danepc (Dec 15, 2009)

I was able to get my HP 3030 to print more than one copy with Windows 7 by using the following driver.

HP Universal Printing PCL 5 (v5.1)

I see there is a newer version...# v5.2.6...don't know if that works but v5.1 worked for me


----------



## danepc (Dec 15, 2009)

I just downloaded and tried HP Universal Printing PCL 5 (v5.2.6) and it worked for me. Downloaded from:

HP LaserJet 3030 All-in-One Printer -  3 - HP Universal Print Driver for Windows PCL5 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Gate420 (Jul 25, 2011)

This problem can be caused by a simple check mark when some one either checks print directly to printer or accidentally checks it what happens is it disables spooling and no matter what you do it will only allow you to print one copy all that has to be done is uncheck that box in the printer settings.I just did it to myself and was like what did I do that I can't print more then one copy now and it dawned on me that I checked print directly to printer DUH just in case may not always be but can be something to check before doing all the other stuff.;


----------

